

Sniffing (and decrypting) GSM [pdf]  - biafra
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/attachments/1783_101228.27C3.GSM-Sniffing.Nohl_Munaut.pdf

======
syaz1
It looks like sniffing GSM is much simpler than I thought, I had no idea! The
only thing stopping it to be more common is probably the need of hardware...

